# Sketch McGetch?



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Could be just me but the decal looks a bit funky and the 6-saddle bridge threw me off. Don't know much about "late 60's" Teles though so maybe it's legit:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The decal certainly looks a bit funky to me...


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Bridge is wrong as is the switch tip but other than that I see no red flags.


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

greco said:


> The decal certainly looks a bit funky to me...
> View attachment 392332


I was under the impression double bound teles had Telecaster Custom on the headstock.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Stevie- all the details check out. The bridge is a replacement but otherwise that guitar looks great. That’s a VERY good price. Jump in your car now and get moving!!


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

gbomb said:


> I was under the impression double bound teles had Telecaster Custom on the headstock.


Not during this era


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

greco said:


> The decal certainly looks a bit funky to me...
> View attachment 392332


That decal amplifies the surface finish...I imagine that finish should be smooth, with 20+ years of stage playing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"selling for a friend" consign then?


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd tap that.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Gone. There was a late 60s Jazz Bass that was posted on Facebook yesterday in Belleville for $1000. That didn’t last long either.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

I emailed him very quickly after listing and he wrote me back saying it’s been sold. So whoever got it was quick.


----------



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Sold. Ya I emailed pronto and gonzo.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Fenders bronze era


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks to Matt ( @fogdart ), I was convinced to "go for it" and the guitar ended up with me earlier today. The seller was a super-friendly older gentleman (not sketch _at all_) who I enjoyed shootin' the shit with during my visit. Turns out we both play harmonica but, far more importantly, he's primarily a pedal steel player (LOVE the PS). Anyway, with the exception of the bridge, the guitar turns out to be all original and in nice condition. Everything points to a late '67/early '68 build date.

The story behind the decal that @greco pictured is the owner always wore a belt buckle and wanted to protect the back from wear. I'd say mission accomplished since, once the decal was removed, the back looks great with no rash, decal "shadow" or unusual wear to the finish. The guitar will need a refret soon ( @zztomato ) IMO but is still playable and I'm otherwise happy with it. Thanks once more to Matt for the educated encouragement.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nice! Congrats on your vintage tele!


----------

